# Hannibal Lock and Dam



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Fished the Hannibal Lock and Dam today from 9:30 til 1:30. Caught a few stripers/hybrids, gar, and drum. Lost at least ten big fish; just couldn't do anything with them. Man those things can pull! Caught all of my fish on jigheads with white curlytails, buddy was using roostertails and a bobber rig with curlytail and piece of nightcrawler. Water was high; top of pier railings were just barely above the water. Here's a pic of the biggest we caught.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Fish - Congratulations !


----------

